# Charbo's Run



## Randbo (Jun 13, 2002)

9th Annual
Charbo's Run

5 Miles
March 23, 2003
Dorchester District of Boston, Massachusetts 
Welcoming the Ninth Annual community-based running event 
Time: 5 Miles: 11am
Free Children's Race at 10am 
Place: Florian Hall 
Distance: 5 Miles 
Entry Fee: Mail by March 10th $15.00 to receive a race t-shirt. 
Register On-line through secure credit card transaction. 
Course Description: "Charbo's Run" race course begins on Hallet Street by Florian Hall and turns left onto Gallivan Boulevard to Adams Street and then turns left on Adams Street, up through Lower Mills and up over Adams Hill on Adams Street down on Centre Street for a turn to the left. The course turns left again on Squantum Street and yet another left on Granite Avenue. The race returns to Dorchester and Neponset to the race's final right on Hilltop to Hallet and the Florian Hall Finish Line and the post-race festivities. 
Awards: Merchandise prizes in 12 divisions. 
Amenities: Long sleeve cotton shirts to first 3500 pre-registered. Sanctioned by USA Track and Field. Scoring by Spitler Race Systems. Entertainment and Refreshments. Mile splits, aid stations. Walkers welcome. 
Sponsors: MSP Assn., MSP COmmissioned Officers Assn., Boston Police Patrolman Assn., Wearguard, Cellular One, Reebok, Monadnock, Outback Steakhouse and many others to be announced. 
Directions: Use Granite Avenue, Exit 11B from the Southeast Expressway (Route 93). At the first set of lights, turn right onto Hilltop which becomes Hallet Street at Florian Hall. Please be considerate when parking. Off site parking available on Granite Avenue. Transportation provided from off site parking to Florian Hall.


----------

